# Just to say hi x



## Charlotte91 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey

ive just started my new lifestyle of being fit and healthy.

I've got to say after working out it gives me such a buzz!

My short term goal is by august losing 2 stone,

I have already lost 8 Ibs over the last 2 weeks.

my long term goal is to lose 6 stone and have a body like Jamie Eason ( I will get there!)

as im new to all this any help and advice would be much appreciated 

charlotte x


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

Welcome!!!

over 2 years to make your first post, biding your time there.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Welcome, great to have you on board!


----------



## Charlotte91 (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah I know I came on here over two years ago but didn't have my head in it this time I'm determined to make this change to my life!


----------



## chronyx (Aug 22, 2010)

I managed 4 years 

Welcome


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Welcome and good luck.Stay strong and be patient and you'll get there


----------



## Charlotte91 (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone  yeah I got to keep a positive mind!


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Welcome aboard, Charlotte. Well done on the loss so far and good luck with your goals.


----------



## Charlotte91 (Feb 17, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

welcome and well done


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2014)

Charlotte91 said:


> Yeah I know I came on here over two years ago but didn't have my head in it this time I'm determined to make this change to my life!


Well done, on remembering your password 

All the best on your goals


----------



## Charlotte91 (Feb 17, 2012)

Haha I didn't I had to change it!  and thank you


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

YOU CAN DO IT!

welcome


----------



## Charlotte91 (Feb 17, 2012)

I *will* do this!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome.

Where in Bristol do you train?

[/sharking]


----------



## Charlotte91 (Feb 17, 2012)

vtec_yo said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Where in Bristol do you train?
> 
> [/sharking]


I'm currently losing the weight by running, I'm looking at gyms and have two in mind, do you have any recommendations?


----------



## JamStyle (Jul 15, 2010)

Welcome ... Good luck with your goals


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

welcome and good luck


----------



## Charlotte91 (Feb 17, 2012)

Thank you everyone


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Charlotte91 said:


> I'm currently losing the weight by running, I'm looking at gyms and have two in mind, do you have any recommendations?


Depends where you live. I currently go to everyone active Horfield. It's alright, not great, and gets mentally busy at peak times (people queuing for cardio machines once!). Going to look at Riverside later which is supposed to be alright. Sauna and steam room massively appeal. Sceptical that there will be heavy enough lumps of metal though. Ministry of fitness is supposed to be the best one in Bristol though - in Kingswood. It's owned by @Tinytom


----------



## Charlotte91 (Feb 17, 2012)

vtec_yo said:


> Depends where you live. I currently go to everyone active Horfield. It's alright, not great, and gets mentally busy at peak times (people queuing for cardio machines once!). Going to look at Riverside later which is supposed to be alright. Sauna and steam room massively appeal. Sceptical that there will be heavy enough lumps of metal though. Ministry of fitness is supposed to be the best one in Bristol though - in Kingswood. It's owned by @Tinytom


Well I live in Bradley stoke so I've been looking at active leisure and also anytime fitness, I do like the sound of the riverside in little stoke but it's further away from me than the other gyms. A few people I know go to ministry of fitness in kingswood and have nothing but good things to say! Just a little out my way


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Charlotte91 said:


> Well I live in Bradley stoke so I've been looking at active leisure and also anytime fitness, I do like the sound of the riverside in little stoke but it's further away from me than the other gyms. A few people I know go to ministry of fitness in kingswood and have nothing but good things to say! Just a little out my way


I'm moving to BS on Friday hence looking at Riverside. Went to look at Anytime Fitness - wasn't impressed tbh. It was really really small. Not heard of active leisure. Is that the Bradley Stoke leisure centre one?


----------



## Charlotte91 (Feb 17, 2012)

vtec_yo said:


> I'm moving to BS on Friday hence looking at Riverside. Went to look at Anytime Fitness - wasn't impressed tbh. It was really really small. Not heard of active leisure. Is that the Bradley Stoke leisure centre one?


Yeah that's the leisure centre by the tesco extra, the anytime fitness does look small from the outside I haven't been in yet. Let me know what you think of riverside because if it's the best one then I will find a way of getting there.


----------



## xplode9 (Sep 26, 2013)

Welcome and good luck with your goals.


----------



## Charlotte91 (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

Charlotte91 said:


> Yeah I know I came on here over two years ago but didn't have my head in it this time I'm determined to make this change to my life!


Glad to have you on board!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Charlotte91 said:


> Yeah that's the leisure centre by the tesco extra, the anytime fitness does look small from the outside I haven't been in yet. Let me know what you think of riverside because if it's the best one then I will find a way of getting there.


I went to look at Riverside yesterday.

Tiny pool, average gym. It was very quiet though which was nice. The staff were morons though, very uninterested and unhelpful. Wouldn't say it's worth the trek really.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Hello ,welcome aboard


----------



## bigtoe900 (Jul 26, 2012)

Never too late to start, welcome aboard


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

welcome...be persistent...you'll get there!!!


----------



## Charlotte91 (Feb 17, 2012)

vtec_yo said:


> I went to look at Riverside yesterday.
> 
> Tiny pool, average gym. It was very quiet though which was nice. The staff were morons though, very uninterested and unhelpful. Wouldn't say it's worth the trek really.


Aww that's a shame  ok thanks for letting me know.

And thank you everyone


----------



## jakethecake (Oct 10, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## jayks (Jan 6, 2012)

Bonjour


----------



## Charlotte91 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hello/bonjour


----------



## frankie1905 (Aug 27, 2013)

welcome  nice to have a goal or person to aspire to, when it gets tough you can look at the pictures of what you want and say I WANT THAT AND I WILL GET THERE! That's why i have a poster of the film 300 in my room i want that spartan look and I WILL GET IT!


----------



## stephens10 (Feb 18, 2014)

welcome


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Charlotte91 said:


> Well I live in Bradley stoke so I've been looking at active leisure and also anytime fitness, I do like the sound of the riverside in little stoke but it's further away from me than the other gyms. A few people I know go to ministry of fitness in kingswood and have nothing but good things to say! Just a little out my way


Bradley Stoke is a bit of a trek to get to mine. I do have some members from over there though.

If you do decide to come over for a try out ill sort you out a free week so you can see how it works for you. We are just about to open a new functional unit as well.


----------



## Charlotte91 (Feb 17, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Bradley Stoke is a bit of a trek to get to mine. I do have some members from over there though.
> 
> If you do decide to come over for a try out ill sort you out a free week so you can see how it works for you. We are just about to open a new functional unit as well.


That sounds awesome! Thanks  What are your opening times?


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

welcome aboard! your in the right place to get all the information u need


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Charlotte91 (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi


----------

